# Too MUCH protein?



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all! Per your great help a few months ago I switched Piper to Orijen. She likes it well enough. Problem I'm noticing is that since I've switched there are a lot of yellow spots on the lawn (dammit). I've read online that high protein foods can cause it. I'm not sure that's the cause and wanted your take on it and any ideas on what to do? I'm willing to switch her again if need be but don't want to spend any more than I am right now on food. I've read brewers yeast can help? Have tried the grasssaver tablets to no avail and have read they can be dangerous. Should I try to find something grain free (preferred) that has less protein? Any suggestions would be so very helpful! THANKS!
Andrea


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

If your dog is doing okay on the food otherwise, I would keep her on it. I haven't heard of this happening with high protein foods, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. :smile:

The yellow spots on the lawn issue is a people problem, not a dog problem. Is there a preferred spot in your yard where you would like her to do her business? I would train her to go there rather than change her food or add supplements that may or may not be harmful. 

You can train her to eliminate in your preferred spot by taking her out on her leash to the spot. When she goes, praise heavily. Keep at it until she starts going to the spot every time.

Hopefully that helps. I'm interested in other's experience with pee spots.


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been researching A LOT online and have read many blogs/posts, etc explaining how high protein causes this. Not that I believe everything I read though, lol! It's just funny that the yellow spots seemed to coincide with going high protein. I would love to be able to train her to go in one spot but we have about 4 acres of lawn so to walk her somewhere "out of the way" would be awfully time consuming and come winter, forget about it, we get bombarded with snow and she goes as close as possible to the back door, I don't blame her! She's got a bare tummy! : ) I'm hoping to see a few more answers....what about Before Grain by merrick, I see the protein is still high at 32 (or 34 not sure) but not as high as the orijen, would a 8-10 percent difference matter?


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

if you like Orijen, and she does well on it, why not try the Acana Provincials, grain free food made by Champion also, but with lower protein levels. there are 3 formulas to choose from.
hope this helps


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll check it out, thanks!!


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I've read that adding a little apple cider vinegar to her diet will eliminate yellow spots on the lawn.

Apple Cider Vinegar For Health: Organic Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I would do 1 of 2 things...

1. Teach your dog to go potty in 1 spot

2. Heavily water the area immediately after she pees


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

andreah1 said:


> Hi all! Per your great help a few months ago I switched Piper to Orijen. She likes it well enough. Problem I'm noticing is that since I've switched there are a lot of yellow spots on the lawn (dammit). I've read online that high protein foods can cause it. I'm not sure that's the cause and wanted your take on it and any ideas on what to do? I'm willing to switch her again if need be but don't want to spend any more than I am right now on food. I've read brewers yeast can help? Have tried the grasssaver tablets to no avail and have read they can be dangerous. Should I try to find something grain free (preferred) that has less protein? Any suggestions would be so very helpful! THANKS!
> Andrea


We thought that our dog peeing in various spots on the lawn caused yellowing or browning, but the guy who takes care of the "dietary" requirements of our greenery indicated that the spots have nothing to do with dogs urinating & everything to do with things like cinch bugs, fungus or other underlying factors. He took a closer look at the spots, put in some treatments & voila, no more browning/yellowing.

Now it doesn't matter where or how often the dog is urinating on the lawn; it looks fine.

So before you go thinking that it has something to do with the dog, maybe have someone who REALLY knows grass take a look at your lawn.


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting about the bugs. Hmm. Could be. But, she pees in mainly one area and that's where the yellowing is, nice round circles. And when the snow melts in spring the whole area is yellow, she won't go any further than that spot when it's yucky out (unless we're walking). Thanks for the ideas! I'm still thinking I have to cut the protein a bit, but I could be very wrong.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I lightly spray yard with hose after my dog pee's, just enough to dilute a little, my vet said the lawn saver tablets/biscuits are waste of money, dont work.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've (or my dog) has never had a problem with pee spots on our grass in Florida, but when we stayed with friends in Chicago last year, she left yellow patches all round the place. Its a different type of grass than our St Augustine. I never had a inkling, felt bad.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmmm... never noticed that. But Jackson eats Acana, which is around 33% protein, so it is a little less.


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I'm going to try either acana or before grain....just a smidge lower protein.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

andreah1 said:


> Interesting about the bugs. Hmm. Could be. But, she pees in mainly one area and that's where the yellowing is, nice round circles. And when the snow melts in spring the whole area is yellow, she won't go any further than that spot when it's yucky out (unless we're walking). Thanks for the ideas! I'm still thinking I have to cut the protein a bit, but I could be very wrong.


Considering that Zio is on the highest protein kibble out there (EVO @ ~43%) I don't think this is a factor at all.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't short change your dog and its diet for something like your grass...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sigh, If only you saw what my grass looks like. My friend just neutered her dog because the vet told her a neutered dog will not leave yellow marks. Thats the ONLY reason she had him fixed. You should come see my grass..and both mine are fixed.

Some years the yellowing is worse then others. I personally think it has to do with the type of grass, the heat and bugs.


----------



## NikkiSue (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought it was related to the PH level in the urine - but I could have received bad info. I don't know if protein in the diet affects PH levels. I'd also heard that the yellow spots were more common with female dogs than male ... I wonder if that's due to a difference in PH levels between the sexes, or because males tend to urinate on trees/bushes, but females prefer spots in the middle of the grass.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

gotta be the ph levels in the dogs urine...My Giant can turn a whole lawn yellow, yet my miniature does not affect the color of the grass at all....Do all big dogs have high levels of acidic urine...I dunno.:smile:


----------



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I feel it's definitely something to do with ph, my dog is smaller - about 45 pounds but she loves to make yellow spots all over the best section of our lawn (well, it used to be lol). I noticed as soon as I started feeding the orijen it got worse which prompted me to do some research....I read about protein breaking down into nitrates which in turn ups the ph...please don't quote me, going off the top of my head and what I remember. That's why I started the thread, wondered if anyone else had ever heard that. Once she finished this bag of orijen we're going to try arcana.


----------

